# Fairway Solutions



## fairwaysolutions (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is Cassi DeHaas and I am the COO and Owner of Fairway Solutions. We are a consulting firm for General Contractors that offers services for insurance claims supplements, final invoicing and back office organizational tools. We are based out of Fort Worth, Texas and have been in business for a little over a year. We wanted to touch base with you today to let you know that we are hear to help with any of your insurance claims or other back office needs. The vision for our company is to allow contractors the time to sell more jobs and to not worry about chasing down the adjuster on every job. We take that worry away from you and allow you to do what you do best and that is selling jobs, building with high quality and taking care of your customers. If you are interested in finding out more about Fairway Solutions please feel free to contact us by e-mail at [email protected] or on our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fairway-Solutions/241585052641379


----------

